# Can't Disable EFS for Desktop



## Silven (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello all. I'm having problems disabling EFS on my machine.

The problem started when I decided to click the "Encrypt contents to secure data" on a random file in one of my storage folders. I've never used this function before and I was trying to find a way to password protect a file.

After realizing this wasn't how to accomplish what I was trying to do, I disabled the box and resumed going about my business.









I then noticed any new files made on my desktop were being automatically encrypted, with the lock icon attached. It doesn't matter if it's a new file created from scratch, or a file being copied over to the desktop from another location. I can easily override the automatic encryption using advanced properties, but I want to permanently stop windows from doing this.

My first attempt involved going to the desktop folder's advanced attributes and attempting to uncheck the box, which gives me an error message and doesn't work.









Then I tried disabling EFS through services.msc. 









After rebooting my system, I attempted to copy the same file to the desktop to see if it would automatically encrypt again. The transfer window simple hung at "0 bytes complete" for a nonstop loop. I canceled the operation, and tried creating a new .txt file directly on the desktop. This caused the whole desktop to crash, and after using CTRL ALT DLT, the windows I had open were still there but the desktop was just a black, unrecoverable screen. I had to reboot.

After rebooting and re-enabling the EFS thru services.msc, I tried using the command prompt. I used the following command.

```
cipher /d /s:"C:\Users\User\Desktop"
```
It returned with this error.









I've run all the cursory anti-virus and anti-malware scans at my disposal just to rule out any possibility of virus' causing the issue, which include Windows Defender and Spybot. They returned no results, although I already highly doubted this would be the issue. I'd like to think I have fairly good security hygiene when it comes to managing my system, and this wasn't a problem until I decided to encrypt that very first file.

I am at a total loss here. I can't figure out how to stop the desktop from automatically encrypting all new files. Any help here would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, open a cmd as admin and type:-

fsutil behavior set disableencryption 1 (press enter)


----------



## Silven (Feb 24, 2005)

jenae said:


> Hi, open a cmd as admin and type:-
> 
> fsutil behavior set disableencryption 1 (press enter)



Solved. Thank you.

For my own curiosity though, why is it that unchecking the encryption command on the desktop folder doesn't work?? fsutil greyed out the box so it can't be changed, but I can't understand why windows wouldn't allow a simple switch to flicked without needing cmd entries.

Thanks again.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, to get it back repeat the procedure and this time run:-

fsutil behavior set disableencryption 0 (press enter)


----------



## Silven (Feb 24, 2005)

jenae said:


> Hi, to get it back repeat the procedure and this time run:-
> 
> fsutil behavior set disableencryption 0 (press enter)


This isn't what I was asking. But thanks I guess.


----------



## Silven (Feb 24, 2005)

Sorry to come back and unsolve the thread, but it turns out this most recent attempt still hasn't actually resolved the issue fully.

Since running the fsutil command, files copied or created to the desktop will generate without the lock icon or any sort of encryption as intended. However, these files can no longer have their name changed. 

For example, creating a new .txt file with the default name "New Text Document" on the desktop works without issue. Clicking the file *while it is on the desktop* and hitting F2 and attempting the change the name comes back with this error. 

Rename - The file or folder does not exist.

I attempted to screenshot this so I could post it here, but it would seem the malfunctioning desktop is also preventing the PRINTSCREEN button from working when it worked without problem before running the fsutil command.

Further assistance requested. Thank you.


----------



## Silven (Feb 24, 2005)

Alright, I think I've finally solved it.

I opened the C:\Users\User folder and found the Desktop folder.
Right click > Properties > Location > Move > (any other new empty folder, in this case, I've named it...) C:\Users\User\NEW DESKTOP FOLDER

This will prompt you to automatically move all files from the old folder to the new one. Click yes, and this will cause the "old" desktop folder to vanish and be removed, along with its old un-turn-off-able encryption setting. This new folder defaults to the non-encryption set by fsutil, and files can now be moved, created, copied, altered, saved, and renamed without any issues.

I did this a second time to create another folder with the standard C:\Users\User\Desktop directory, just so the naming scheme remained compliant to default windows settings.

I think this should solve the issue for good. I'll return if more problems pop up.


----------

